# Best primary point of reference for sysutils/stress



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 27, 2021)

garry said:


> … with sysutils/stress or benchmarks/stress-ng …



Since the page for _stress_ <http://people.seas.harvard.edu/~apw/stress/> by Amos Waterland is no longer available, <https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=4f3347409019bce428669e06180e643e66feb7ee> removes `WWW` from the package description. <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=258099#c0> drew attention to a Wayback Machine capture.

If this capture will not be used, then – please – can anyone who's familiar with sysutils/stress suggest a suitable page?

Cross reference: 









						weather.ou.edu/~apw/projects/stress/ 403 forbidden · Issue #2 · cooljeanius/stress-1.0.4
					

stress-1.0.4/README.md Line 25 in dcbbb91 http://weather.ou.edu/~apw/projects/stress/ @cooljeanius FYI http://weather.ou.edu/~apw/projects/stress/ is: Forbidden You don't have permission to acc...




					github.com


----------

